
Making a local web server public with localtunnel - johns
http://blogrium.wordpress.com/2010/05/11/making-a-local-web-server-public-with-localtunnel/
======
paulgerhardt
the ssh (or in this case autossh) oneliner for this would be something like:

    
    
      autossh -M 0 -q -f -N -o "ServerAliveInterval 60" -o "ServerAliveCountMax 3" -R 20080:localhost:80 -R 20022:localhost:22 [USER]@[REMOTE-HOST]
    

where 20022 is the port you can remotely ssh into from anywhere, and 20080
would be the http port on a remote system publicly visible that you have
access to. Autossh will respawn failed connections (say the internet
connection goes out) but will fail silently with "-q" (say you haven't
authorized the RSA keys yet.)

I think this will work for ssh too if you drop the "-M" flag. You'll probably
need keys, and it would be a good idea to make a specific user with no shell
access, and restrict the ssh keys as the article mentions...

------
andrewtj
Bonjour and Wide-area Bonjour (aka DNS-SD) are great for this kind of thing.
If you set your dev server to advertise itself users on the local network can
just open Safari or Firefox (with an extension) and pick the dev site from a
list of services.

Wide-area Bonjour enables the same functionality over the internet with a few
caveats — you've got to do some additional configuration and only Windows and
OS X machines can register services (Avahi can only browse in wide-area
domains). That said, you can still take advantage of WAB handling the port-
forward and DNS record creation and just pass someone the appropriate URL to
access the service.

------
callmeed
This looks kinda cool, but when I need to expose my local dev environment (for
example, for testing callbacks/hooks), I always just forward a port on my
router and use the IP address.

~~~
lftl
That definitely makes sense when you're at home or in the office, but I've
recently started working off my laptop a lot more, and this is helpful when
I'm at a cafe or a clients site and I don't have any access to the router and
need to give someone access.

------
l4u
i have been using ssh and port forwarding to achieve this. lcoaltunnel seems
to be a good alternative, but sadly i cannot access that site now

